# Harassment from Chad Ferguson, Richmond, KY



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone live in Richmond, Kentucky and know this guy?

Since May of 2011 I have been receiving unwelcome, unsolicited, harassing e-mails and telephone calls from Chad Ferguson, an employee at Combs, Parsons & Collins Funeral Home (328 West Main St. Richmond, KY 40475) pushing his fanatical, obsessive and radical views. 

He e-mails using [email protected] and phones from 859-625-5369.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

He looks like a real stiff!! (second from front, center)



The older guy in the front row needs his sleeves and trousers taken up.

Maybe you should offer some assistence??


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Actually, my sister lives in Richmond, Kentucky. She doesn't hang around the funeral crowd, though. He actually calls you? What on earth does he have to say?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My guess??

Fundraising for Ron Paul!!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Very strange. How did this character fixate on you? Are the the phone calls "live" or recorded? 

Maybe you could add this guy to blocked sender list in Outlook and block him on your phone...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Don't let him bury you.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That Boy, Ah say that Boy must be an embalmer.

Keeps getting under mah skin!!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it me, or does it look like that boy was photoshopped in?


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Your phone service may provide *60 call screening that will allow blocking the number. Some cell phones can do it right at the phone. If he's actually breaking the law (e.g., threatening or using offensive language), you may be able to use *57, which logs the number with the phone carrier for possible police action. There's a charge for using this, and it has to be done as soon as you hang up, before you make or receive any other calls.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Is it me, or does it look like that boy was photoshopped in?


Absolutely photoshopped into that picture. Wonder why?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I also wonder how a 10 year old boy would be useful around a mortician's shop?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> I also wonder how a 10 year old boy would be useful around a mortician's shop?


You'd be surprised!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> I also wonder how a 10 year old boy would be useful around a mortician's shop?


My wife grew up in a funeral home. She was helping her dad move bodies and caskets from an early age.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> Anyone live in Richmond, Kentucky and know this guy?
> 
> Since May of 2011 I have been receiving unwelcome, unsolicited, harassing e-mails and telephone calls from Chad Ferguson, an employee at Combs, Parsons & Collins Funeral Home (328 West Main St. Richmond, KY 40475) pushing his fanatical, obsessive and radical views.
> 
> He e-mails using [email protected] and phones from 859-625-5369.


You can block him from sending you emails.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeeze Andy, fanatical, obsessive and radical is what my friends called me because of the black/cream herringbone Harris tweed 3/2 sack suit I wore this past weekend.

At first I thought he might be interested in you Andy,...You good looking cuss you! :icon_hailthee:

If I could be sure he wouldn't start calling me I'd ring him up just to find out what the heck he's been pushing on you.

You should have been a bit more specific.

Good luck though.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That Boy, Ah say that Boy must be an embalmer.
> 
> Keeps getting under mah skin!!


+1 for the Foghorn T. Leghorn reference.

Oh, and Andy: have a lawyer send him a cease-and-desist letter. Have a process server serve it on him.:icon_study:

*Search Options*

Phone Number *
* Successful Match! We found phone number 859-625-5369*








*859-625-5369*
Owner Name: Milly F Hacker
Line Type: Landline
Location: Richmond, KY 40475-8161


*Owner Name:* Milly F Hacker
*Address:* 305 Madison Hills Blvd Apt 3
Richmond, KY 40475-8161
*Line Type:* Landline
*Phone Carrier:* Bellsouth Telecomm Inc - Ky
*Latitude:* 37.7400
*Longitude:* -84.2900


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Details please*

Andy,
What is the general drift of his messages? 
Just curious,
Gurdon


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe you'd like to have a police report on him?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> My wife grew up in a funeral home. She was helping her dad move bodies and caskets from an early age.


You lucky stiff!!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> My wife grew up in a funeral home. She was helping her dad move bodies and caskets from an early age.


It seems to me that could cause long-time mental health issues.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

If he really is an employee of the funeral home, I would suggest a call to the owner requesting that their employee stop harassing you during work hours.Remind them if it doesn't cease, you will be contacting the Richmond PD. You should also forward the emails to [email protected]

In the meantime, get a police whistle or air horn and blast that into the phone when he calls. After a few times, he might think twice about calling again.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

With all due respect to our distinguised friend Andy, I don't know if this post is appropriate. It seems to me the best course of action is a police complaint for cyber-stalking, harassment, or mis-use of telecommunications equipment. Posting the cad's name and contact information could be seen as an invasion of his privacy.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I think this is all taken care of. I did contact the local police dept who had a little talk with him. And even though he'd promised not to contact me again before, this should have made an impact.

So I'm going to close the thread. Thanks for the support!


----------

